# Liked my Kimber so much...



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

That I bought another one! lol


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Brothers in Arms


----------



## ElMar (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice!!
:smt1099


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Very nice Congrats!! I have an Ultra Stainless Raptor and love the way the 3" carrys and shoots!! Like Mine Too!!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Very nice congratulations.

I like mine too,










Sweet shooter.

:smt1099


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh man... is it Kimber photo time again?! :mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm never shot one but they sure are nice looking! :smt023


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

tropicmaster said:


> Brothers in Arms


I have the Pro Crimson Carry II & wish I had it in Ultra. I like the Pro but the Ultra would be much easier to CC


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## Lethaltxn (Mar 21, 2010)

UUGGGHHH!! I wish I had the extra cash to buy a new one!


----------



## Defender3 (Apr 4, 2010)

tropicmaster said:


> That I bought another one! lol


Have you concealed carried this one? If so, how do you like it? I have a Pro Carry II and was thinking of going a bit smaller.


----------



## ElMar (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice pictures here, can't wait to buy my first Kimber!!


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Defender3 said:


> Have you concealed carried this one? If so, how do you like it? I have a Pro Carry II and was thinking of going a bit smaller.


I have and do carry both of them concealed( not at the same time!lol), and I really dont see much difference. The Ultra has a bit less tendency to print the grip through a thin shirt than the Pro. Neither is what I consider light, and I really cant tell any difference in weight between the two when I am carrying them.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

tropicmaster said:


> I have and do carry both of them concealed( not at the same time!lol), and I really dont see much difference. The Ultra has a bit less tendency to print the grip through a thin shirt than the Pro. Neither is what I consider light, and I really cant tell any difference in weight between the two when I am carrying them.


tropicmaster,
I have the 4", Pro series Kimber and I'm also curious about the difference between the Ultra 3" for carry purposes. I'm glad to hear about the small weight difference between them, so I'm wondering, if you HAD to give up one-which one would it be?
By the way, what holster do you carry?
Jack


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

VietVet68 said:


> tropicmaster,
> I have the 4", Pro series Kimber and I'm also curious about the difference between the Ultra 3" for carry purposes. I'm glad to hear about the small weight difference between them, so I'm wondering, if you HAD to give up one-which one would it be?
> By the way, what holster do you carry?
> Jack


If I had to give up one it would be the Ultra. Reason being it is not nearly as comfortable to shoot on range/fun days as the Pro size, and for my largish hands it just doesnt work as well. For strictly defense I would probably have to flip a coin which one to lose, but if you factor in " other" shooting which is what we really do 99.9% of the time, it would be the Ultra that went.

I am currently carrying in the Comp-Tac MTAC holster, although I am looking hard at some of the models made by HBE


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

tropicmaster said:


> If I had to give up one it would be the Ultra. Reason being it is not nearly as comfortable to shoot on range/fun days as the Pro size, and for my largish hands it just doesnt work as well. For strictly defense I would probably have to flip a coin which one to lose, but if you factor in " other" shooting which is what we really do 99.9% of the time, it would be the Ultra that went.
> 
> I am currently carrying in the Comp-Tac MTAC holster, although I am looking hard at some of the models made by HBE


tropicmaster,

Thanks a lot for your insight on the 2 guns, now I can ease my mind about the decision to go with the 4". I have a Milt Sparks VM2 on order for "RED".


----------

